# Demasoni cichlids spawned :)



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I was feeding my tank after i got home and saw a small thing dart out quickly and hid back inside the hole in the rock. I am hoping for more survivors . I see the female holding about 2 more in her mouth .

Will try to get a few pics up in a bit


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Here is one picture


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You have quite the niche for breeding fish 
congrats on the fries.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

jobber said:


> You have quite the niche for breeding fish
> congrats on the fries.


hahaha. The funny thing is when I try, they don't and when I don't try they spawn.

Oops, I've shared my secret haha.

Hope I find more hiding around, I looked inside the demasoni's mouth that wasn't eating. Thought she was sick or something, but it ended up being that she had atleast a couple more in her mouth


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I need to make a trip to LFS and try to get one of those hang on breeding boxes since I have no where to put up another small tank.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Just found more swimming around and hiding back inside the holes in the rocks when the big guys come too close haha. 

I never knew demasoni cichlid females can breed at such a small size. She is about 1.5" - 1.75". And male is around 2" - 2.25"


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

how many (adults / sub adults ) do you have in the tank?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Fishman21 said:


> how many (adults / sub adults ) do you have in the tank?


I have 10 total. I had 12 but I noticed there were alot of males so I had to get rid of the 2 males. Now i believe I only have 2 males. Maybe 3.

All ranging from 1.5" - 2.25" ish


----------

